# system optimization tips



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello, I recently purchased a system primarily due to recommendations from here. I have a Pioneer VSX-1018AH, along with a pair of Klipsch RF-62 floorstanding speakers, a klipsch rc-10 center speaker, a rpw 10 subwoofer, and a set of proficient nfm6 speakers for surround speakers.

I've set it up correctly, in that all of the components work with each other, and I'm mostly pleased with the equipment. What I'm looking for now is advice on how to optimize the system. With the default MCACC configuration, the bass seems to lack punch except for playing 5.1 movies. I've tried adjusting settings and haven't been quite satisfied just yet. 

When setting up the system what sort of things should I try to optimise this system? What steps should I go through? right now the walls are fairly bare, are there any wall treatments that might help it sound better?

Thanks!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

kb9ysc said:


> What I'm looking for now is advice on how to optimize the system. With the default MCACC configuration, the bass seems to lack punch except for playing 5.1 movies. I've tried adjusting settings and haven't been quite satisfied just yet.


Do you mean that it lacks the punch when playing music or what??? ... maybe you notice the difference because of the LFE on movies :huh: 



> When setting up the system what sort of things should I try to optimise this system? What steps should I go through?


What I did after running YPAO was, to check the settings on the AVR (distance and speaker size to start) to see if they were correct.... then using the Radio Shack SPL I double checked the readings (75db) and adjusted if need it.

I like my sub hot ... so instead of 75db I set it to 80db :bigsmile:

Did you do the crawling test to find the best spot for your sub??? ... or, like in my case, your stuck with the placement??? 



> right now the walls are fairly bare, are there any wall treatments that might help it sound better?


You can start with the first reflection points ... my suggestion, start a thread at the accoustic section, post pictures of your room if possible; you'll get a lot of suggestions there :yes:


----------



## Tooley (Jan 2, 2011)

kb9ysc said:


> Hello, I recently purchased a system primarily due to recommendations from here. I have a Pioneer VSX-1018AH, along with a pair of Klipsch RF-62 floorstanding speakers, a klipsch rc-10 center speaker, a rpw 10 subwoofer, and a set of proficient nfm6 speakers for surround speakers.
> 
> I've set it up correctly, in that all of the components work with each other, and I'm mostly pleased with the equipment. What I'm looking for now is advice on how to optimize the system. With the default MCACC configuration, the bass seems to lack punch except for playing 5.1 movies. I've tried adjusting settings and haven't been quite satisfied just yet.
> 
> ...


On the MCACC menu set sub to plus instead of yes you should here a difference when playing in 2 ch


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I have spent months trying all the different calibration setting on MACC and these are the settings that I found to give the best allround sound..

Firstly, set the mic up so it's near the back of your centre seat and a few inches above the top of the back rest..A tripod is ideal for this..

First run FULL AUTO...Then check that MCACC has set all your speakers to SMALL and the sub to YES and Crossover to 80Hz..
Don't worry about speaker levels at this stage..or any other settings..

Next run AUTO..Set memory 2 to ALL Ch ADJ. and check THX setting (regardless of whether your speakers are THX certified).
When this has completed, check that the speakers are still set to SMALL and crossover is 80Hz.
Then check each speaker for level with an SPL meter and set them to 75dB..

At this point you should be getting near the right sound response for all speakers..Further small adjustments can be made with the EQ and standing wave calibration, but I don't advise you to do this until you've watched a few movies and determined what needs further adjustment..


----------

